

A New Kind Of QR Code Generator - sirwitti
http://qrafti.com/

======
shirkey
Since there is really no demonstration or walkthrough on their home page to
explain their analytics tools, I followed their hinted example of
www.qrafi.com by typ www.google.com, which generated the following unhelpful
error message:

snip:

Sorry, but that was a bad idea. I hate to break it to you this way, and we're
sure it's not your fault, but the last thing we need is another moronic QR
code pasted on some poorly designed poster. It's like a damn epidemic. I've
heard words are pretty good for communicating, so perhaps try those instead of
alien barcodes. Thanks, Chopeh @chopeh

/snip

So I went and tried a few random domains, both with and without <http://>, and
each generating the same error message.

~~~
mrpound
Exactly.

